# What to charge for these candles???



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I made some candles and will try to sell them at an event we have next Saturday. I have costed them out and wanted to know what you all think. 

whirl wind: http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/IMG_1115.jpg

My cost: $2.00. Might Sell it for: $6.00 What do you think?

half moon: http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/IMG_1117.jpg

My cost: $1.40. Might sell it for? $4.50

triangle: http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/IMG_1120.jpg

My cost: $1.71. Might sell it for: $5.50

star: http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/IMG_1122.jpg

My cost: $1.52. Might sell it for: $4.75

pillar: http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/IMG_1124.jpg

My cost: .91. Might sell it for: $3.00

What do you all think? Look for suggestions and ideas.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, Looks like you've solved most of you problems. It's hard to tell by the pictures because they don't give the sense of how big they are. Try them at the prices you think they are worth and see what happens. Remember not to judge by doing one fair. All craft fairs have there own "style" customer base. At some people are looking for a bargain, and at others money isn't an object. Those are the kind I like where if someone sees something they want, they'll buy it. good luck


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

would it help if I posted the height and weight?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> would it help if I posted the height and weight?


Ya do that, but my rule is $1/oz. and then .75/ oz. over 12 oz. It works well for us.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

triangle: 8.75 oz
moon: 6 oz
whirl wind: 10 oz
pillar 5 oz
star 8 ox

I took my cost and x by 3.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

I think your prices are very reasonable. Only your market will be able to tell you what is a fair price for your goods.I know from show to show we get differents in market prices. Mostly It's just what you have and how bad they want it.


----------

